# Club Wyndham Access



## ronparise (Feb 15, 2011)

This years members directory has National Harbor listed as having inventory in Club Wyndham Access.

Does that mean that the deeded owners have less inventory available to them than they did last year (for ARP) because some is now set aside for the Club Access members? Or does everyone see the same inventory at the 13 month mark?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 16, 2011)

*More questions*

I probably should have gotten the answer to this question before I bought 2 weeks at Avenue Plaza, but I didnt, so here goes?

Wyndham didnt develop this resort (it was built as a hotel) nor did they do the conversion to timeshares. Now its a Wyndham managed facility with some Wyndham points owners, and some floating weeks owner, some special events weeks owners (mardi Gras, jazz fest and the sugar bowl),  Worldmark Owners and the place is on the list of Club Wyndham Access resorts.

Although this resort may have a more complex ownership structure than most, I know there are similar situations at other Wyndham properties, with Weeks owners, converted weeks owners, udi owners with points and club access points owners.

My question is how does all this work regarding reservation priority? Does each ownership group have its own rules? and does each group have its own inventory? (My concern is that there might be availability, but not for me. Whats available may be a WorldMark unit, or a Club access unit, and not available to an old weeks owner.) And what happens at the 10 month point... Is everything available, available to everyone?


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 16, 2011)

ronparise said:


> My question is how does all this work regarding reservation priority? Does each ownership group have its own rules? and does each group have its own inventory? (My concern is that there might be availability, but not for me. Whats available may be a WorldMark unit, or a Club access unit, and not available to an old weeks owner.) And what happens at the 10 month point... Is everything available, available to everyone?



 Each group has it's own pool to draw from. So yours is likely a small subset of all available units - in this case a very small number. At 10 months any points owner can claim the use with their points.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 16, 2011)

ronparise said:


> My question is how does all this work regarding reservation priority? Does each ownership group have its own rules? and does each group have its own inventory? (My concern is that there might be availability, but not for me. Whats available may be a WorldMark unit, or a Club access unit, and not available to an old weeks owner.) And what happens at the 10 month point... Is everything available, available to everyone?




Ron, I can't answer your exact questions, but wanted you to know that I love your thoughtful questions.  I learn a lot by following the answers you get on the forums.  

If you can't find out this way, maybe you will have to log in to the Wyndham site weekly and check what you can see available to you.  Keep a record and after one year, you will know what may be possible for you.

The only thing I know for sure is we had no trouble reserving 3 nights at Avenue Plaza beginning April 12.  We are planning to celebrate Hubby's birthday by riding up and down the street car line and having dinner at Emerils.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 16, 2011)

ronparise said:


> This years members directory has National Harbor listed as having inventory in Club Wyndham Access.
> 
> Does that mean that the deeded owners have less inventory available to them than they did last year (for ARP) because some is now set aside for the Club Access members? Or does everyone see the same inventory at the 13 month mark?



ARP priority Inventory Pool:  Just called Wyndham, other than Presidential Reserve, they indicated the Inventory Pools are the same.  Regarding ARP rights at National Harbor or any other resort that is listed in the current Members Directory (on-line), ARP priveledges are the same for all resorts listed in the Acess portion of the directory.  They confirmed they are seeing what I have seen a number of times, reservation availability is more extensive on line than through the reservation system.  That may be why there is some confusion on internet posts wondering if there are not more availability pools than are being disclosed on line.  It stands to reason if you are a deeded owner at National Harbor and if National Harbor has just been added to the ACCESS program, it is not a matter of there being a less number of units available, it is a matter that their are now many many more people allowed to use the ARP program at National Harbor.  This would probably result in the same net effect, a significantly less number of units available for a owner at National Harbor for deeded owners.  If sales staff at various locations are correct, some other resorts have receipical agreements with National Harbor for advanced scheduling priority.  I am amazed at how many people are using National Harbor given it only opened awhile ago.  Their eligablity pool for use at National Harbor very well may be one of the largest in the Wyndham System (I believe some or all Myrtle Beach resorts have some sort of advance scheduling priority into National Harbor).

It is my understanding that although their may be some overlapping use of the Worldmark Resorts by Worldmark owners and Wyndham Vacation Resorts owners, Worldmark owners units and Wyndham Vacation Resorts owners do not share the same unit availability pool.

There maybe changes in the works for National Harbor and similar high demand resorts.  A recent sales pitch for me to convernt to a Presidential Reserve unit at National Harbor stressed that National Harbor and all Myrtle Beach resorts (summer usage only) and other high demand resorts are being broken off from the current reservations system and being placed in what is called a Tier 1 grouping (impressive hand drawn schetches of the Tier system (in the form of a pyrimid) are drawn during the presentation).

The talk of breaking summers out of the current reservation system for Myrtle Beach was of some concern to me given I own five timeshares in Myrtle Beach.  I do not use the summer montly at Myrtle Beach.  Howver, it is to bad that if this salesman is right, and I do not buy his timeshare at National Harbor or another Tier 1 resort, I will no longer have any right to use Myrtle Beach in summer months.  ARP or otherwise.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 16, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all that answered  and helped to relieve my confusion. 

Although I am now the proud owner of some Wyndham points, I havent yet been recognized by Wyndham and put into their system...so I cant check this stuff out for myself, yet.. 

I know...I know, Patience is a virtue but in this age of instant communication, I want my answers now. Thanks again for helping me get along without any (patience or virtue)

By the way I sent $15 off to TUG last night, and am waiting (patiently) for my membership info. I hope they arent as slow as Wyndham.

Im looking  forward to visiting family in DC and Halloween in New Orleans (staying at the Wyndham resorts).


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 16, 2011)

ronparise said:


> ... Im looking  forward to visiting family in DC and Halloween in New Orleans (staying at the Wyndham resorts).



This is the best keeped secret in the Wyndham System for those wanting to stay in the DC area (let's keep it that way).  Old Town Alexandria is about 15 minutes from National Harbor.  Has better choise of restarants at cheaper prices and better quality (in my opionion).  It does not have the parking fees that are present at National Harbor (10 or 11 dollars per day is what I pay Wyndham when I am at National Harbor).  The facilities are older but much much nicer.  Currently, I am not experience significant problems getting into National Harbor and Old Town Alexandria under short notice reservations.  If you want me to look anything else up for you, let me know.  On the issue of getting your timeshare(s) reconized by Wyndham, keep bugging the Title Department (ask for a supervisor).


----------



## ronparise (Feb 16, 2011)

Im a DC native and learned to drive in the 60's navigating DuPont Circle to and from the bars in Georgetown. However once I started commuting to work on the Metro I refused to drive into town for any reason. If my destination was not within walking distance of the Metro I didnt go. 

Its proximity to a metro stop is why I want to stay in Alexandria. But my wife wants National Harbor........Im on the losing side of that discussion


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 16, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Im a DC native and learned to drive in the 60's navigating DuPont Circle to and from the bars in Georgetown. However once I started commuting to work on the Metro I refused to drive into town for any reason. If my destination was not within walking distance of the Metro I didnt go.
> 
> Its proximity to a metro stop is why I want to stay in Alexandria. But my wife wants National Harbor........Im on the losing side of that discussion



You are right on both counts.  Maybe your wife will change her mind over the years and pick the better facility, Old Town Alexandria.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 16, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> This is the best keeped secret in the Wyndham System for those wanting to stay in the DC area (let's keep it that way).  Old Town Alexandria is about 15 minutes from National Harbor.  Has better choise of restarants at cheaper prices and better quality (in my opionion).  It does not have the parking fees that are present at National Harbor (10 or 11 dollars per day is what I pay Wyndham when I am at National Harbor).  The facilities are older but much much nicer.  Currently, I am not experience significant problems getting into National Harbor and Old Town Alexandria under short notice reservations.  If you want me to look anything else up for you, let me know.  On the issue of getting your timeshare(s) reconized by Wyndham, keep bugging the Title Department (ask for a supervisor).



Agreed. Old Town is one of the top 5 Wyndham resorts and a great location - much better than National Harbor IMO.  If I had to pick between the two it would be OT every time but one (as we like to see ne resorts at least once for ourselves).


----------



## STEVIE (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all, please explain what was meant by "talk of breaking summer out of the current reservations system for Myrtle Beach". I recently bought resale and am still waiting for the transfer to happen at Seawatch. Are you saying I will not be able to reserve a summer week? I am feeling really anxious right now. Thanks, Sue


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 16, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> ....  A recent sales pitch for me to convernt to a Presidential Reserve unit at National Harbor stressed that National Harbor and all Myrtle Beach resorts (summer usage only) and *other high demand resorts are being broken off from the current reservations system and being placed in what is called a Tier 1 grouping (impressive hand drawn schetches of the Tier system (in the form of a pyrimid) are drawn during the presentation).*
> The talk of breaking summers out of the current reservation system for Myrtle Beach was of some concern to me given I own five timeshares in Myrtle Beach.  I do not use the summer montly at Myrtle Beach.  *Howver, it is to bad that if this salesman is right, and I do not buy his timeshare at National Harbor or another Tier 1 resort, I will no longer have any right to use Myrtle Beach in summer months.  ARP or otherwise*.



*Was the salesman's lips MOVING???* It is a big head trip to make someone feel that they are losing something that they cherish - like booking Myrtle Beach in the summer with their points at their home resort. Those UDI points are deeded. Undivided Deeded Interest - not tier of BS from a TS salesman. In a triangle drawing to make you want to be at the top of the dog pile - you guys are so conditioned by football to never be on the bottom of the heap. 

And as for doing ARP at 2 resorts, it has been done before. Another sales hook - get 2 ARP resorts for the over-price developer purchase price. Do you all SEE the number of points required for National Harbor - it is really large as is Ocean Blvd & the cottages reservations. How many points for a summer week? How much is that in MFs? If you all really want to be at the beach in the summer, go to Florida - same ocean with white sand and blue water. And the Wyndhams in Pompano cost a lot less in points for a week.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 16, 2011)

susgar said:


> Hi all, please explain what was meant by "talk of breaking summer out of the current reservations system for Myrtle Beach". I recently bought resale and am still waiting for the transfer to happen at Seawatch. Are you saying I will not be able to reserve a summer week? I am feeling really anxious right now. Thanks, Sue



Panic. Fear. Irrational ways to save the (TS vacation) ship. Just buy $30,000 of TS from Wyndham to get 1 week in a 1 bdr in a Bldg 4 (the one not on the beach and across the street from the other 3 towers). And next year, when you complain about not seeing the waves and playing FROGGER as you cross road with you family, their solution will be "just buy $30,000 of TS from Wyndham to get that 1 week on the beach side of the highway".

Panic. Fear. Repeat. Want the 3rd year TS salesman plan for you all? Kids too big to sleep on the sofabed of the 1bdr? Need a 2bdr instead? "just buy $30,000 of TS again from Wyndham...."  .


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 16, 2011)

susgar said:


> Hi all, please explain what was meant by "talk of breaking summer out of the current reservations system for Myrtle Beach". I recently bought resale and am still waiting for the transfer to happen at Seawatch. Are you saying I will not be able to reserve a summer week? I am feeling really anxious right now. Thanks, Sue



Like Linda, I am not sure that the sales talk is real.  But the Sales Pitch is claiming under the new Tier 1, 2, 3 system, the resorts are rated into one of the tiers.  Tier 1 resorts can schedule into all three Tiers.  Reserverations can go down to the less desirable tiers but not up to the Tier 1 level.  New contracts are required to be purchased in Tier One properties.  Only two were identified, National Harbor and Summer Months at the Myrtle Beach properties.  Requirements for a National Harbor require special credit approval (which the sales rep said I already had).   If I am offered a new Tier 1 purchase and decline, I can no longer buy in Tier 1 properties.  He advised me that since the Computer showed I declined an offer to purchase at National Harbor, the computer was coded to prohibit any other offers in Tier 1 resorts.  He also assured me since I had never signed a piece of paper declining the purchase, that he would file an incident report on the breach of the proceedure.  He brought me the incident report and had us sign off on it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 16, 2011)

An incident report - that the sales bs didn't fly? Only two resorts in Tier 1 - what about the wonderful Bonnet Creek with the Presidential Reserve building? Or Reunion Resort with the guard gate? Has Wyndham broken ground on a whole new generation of resorts in exotic places like Key West, Cape Cod, downtown Chicago, Jackson Hole, downtown Seattle, Martha's Vineyard, etc.

As for National Harbor, I have stayed there. It is not that special - nice, but a vast wasteland with overprice food, empty storefronts, and the Gaylord. And the Wyndham ain't no Gaylord. :hysterical: 

And none of this Tier stuff was on glossy printed paper with the pictures of the families, grandparents with grey hair playing tennis, happy couples playing golf .... no posters in the sales floor. Oh, pleaseee ... 

*If the salesman's lips where moving .....*


----------



## STEVIE (Feb 16, 2011)

But I bought points, and I thought points are points. This would affect alot of people who bought resale. Does anyone know if legally they can tell someone who has enough points to reserve a prime summer week at their home resort that they have changed the rules and your points are only good off season? I don't see how this can be. Sue


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 16, 2011)

susgar said:


> But I bought points, and I thought points are points. This would affect alot of people who bought resale. Does anyone know if legally they can tell someone who has enough points to reserve a prime summer week at their home resort that they have changed the rules and your points are only good off season? I don't see how this can be. Sue



None of this Tier 1 malarky has been said to be in printed Wyndham material on these prior posts. Please just consider scraps of papers with doodles to be just moments away from the trash container. Reading other, older threads discussing some of the questionable sales tactics, you will quickly recognize that how a new flim-flam idea to create the illusion of "hurry up and save your vacation life style" by "oh yeah BUYING MORE POINTS" from the salesman/Wyndham travels the resort circuit like lightening.  These guys/gals move around - how many Myrtle Beach TS sales people stay in the dead of Winter in SC.  I hear Hawaii. Had a Hawaii hang-tag say he spent several months in San Diego before coming to FL in late Jan. Plus, Wyndham flies the sales staff around for party weekends.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 16, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> He advised me that since the Computer showed I declined an offer to purchase at National Harbor, the computer was coded to prohibit any other offers in Tier 1 resorts.  He also assured me since I had never signed a piece of paper declining the purchase, that he would file an incident report on the breach of the proceedure.  He brought me the incident report and had us sign off on it.



This sounds entirely like a variation on the scheme where they say "Oh, didn't you get the invitation to the banquet?"  You have missed the huge offer from the banquet and now we will have to offer your account an exception!  If you don't buy this option today, you will have to sign away your rights to it forever... yeah right!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheryl20772 said:


> This sounds entirely like a variation on the scheme where they say "Oh, didn't you get the invitation to the banquet?"  You have missed the huge offer from the banquet and now we will have to offer your account an exception!  If you don't buy this option today, you will have to sign away your rights to it forever... yeah right!



Hey!  I've heard that line before too!:hysterical: 

Almost verbatim actually...


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 16, 2011)

Wyndham scam at Old Town Alexandria 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please see the above new thread, I did not start it.  Interesting.  The sales staff at Old Alexandria is one of the resorts selling the National Habor timeshares.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 16, 2011)

*More sales BS - get the boots we're drowning!*



rrlongwell said:


> Like Linda, I am not sure that the sales talk is real.  But the Sales Pitch is claiming under the new Tier 1, 2, 3 system, the resorts are rated into one of the tiers.  Tier 1 resorts can schedule into all three Tiers.  Reserverations can go down to the less desirable tiers but not up to the Tier 1 level.  New contracts are required to be purchased in Tier One properties.  Only two were identified, National Harbor and Summer Months at the Myrtle Beach properties.  Requirements for a National Harbor require special credit approval (which the sales rep said I already had).   If I am offered a new Tier 1 purchase and decline, I can no longer buy in Tier 1 properties.  He advised me that since the Computer showed I declined an offer to purchase at National Harbor, the computer was coded to prohibit any other offers in Tier 1 resorts.  He also assured me since I had never signed a piece of paper declining the purchase, that he would file an incident report on the breach of the proceedure.  He brought me the incident report and had us sign off on it.



 Tier schmeir - points are points and they cannot change that! They can and have created Presidential purchase levels of ownership that, when sold with stated rights and restrictions,  can create an expensive group that does hold special reservation priority but only to inventory held by those tiny groups nit the general inventory as it is assigned to points owners. Get it clear that these are desperate sales weasels in a bad economy trying to sell you a product that loses 95% or more of its value on the 10th day you own it!  They are NOT going to be truthful. Being a &quot;tier 1&quot; owner may sound enticing (as does VIP) but if you understand how inventory is allowed under the law to be assigned Tier 1 can only get priority for the tiny percentage of inventory & points owned by other Tier 1 owners NOT the general owners pool. Tier 1 members are more likely to find no inventory than a mere points owner/non-VIP is as the pool for Tier 1 is so small.  It is all sales BS and if you buy into it you'll regret it forever.  THAT is guaranteed. Sign off on the &quot;breech&quot; - these guys are laughing at what people will fall for and gladly taking tens of thousands they know is wasted by the buyers. Don't believe a word of what they spew.  Never be "allowed" to buy tier 1? Thank your lucky stars! And don't actually offer to buy it (despite the "ban") or they will likely trample each other trying to get the sales agreement in front of you to sign & you'll be charged with intentional manslaughter!  What a joke this whole line of bull is.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 16, 2011)

susgar said:


> But I bought points, and I thought points are points. This would affect alot of people who bought resale. Does anyone know if legally they can tell someone who has enough points to reserve a prime summer week at their home resort that they have changed the rules and your points are only good off season? I don't see how this can be. Sue



 Don't worry. Points ARE points. Everything that they are saying is strictly sales bull and reeks of sales lies. You understand it right  - don't even talk to the lying sales weasels as they will upset you in a (hopefully) futile attempt to get you to pay far too much for a product you don't need and certainly don't want to pay valuable dollars for as they are trashed/gone the day your rescind rights end but you'll owe Wyndham until it is fully paid. Tens of thousands for a (good) product that is worth pennies - buy ONLY at the penny level or regret it. Do not believe the sales BS.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 16, 2011)

This is pure fabrication, just like last years pitch....unless you upgrade to VIP and swap into the Wyndham Club Access,  you will be limited to your home resort.....Someone needs to get this stuff recorded. I wonder what the reaction will be when I tell them my plan is to wait six months and start picking up their tier 1 points on ebay for a buck


----------



## e.bram (Feb 16, 2011)

Points, schmoints:
Tier 1 is owning a fixed week in a prime unit during prime time.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 17, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Points, schmoints:
> Tier 1 is owning a fixed week in a prime unit during prime time.



Their is a Tier System under Wyndham Rewards, However, apparently Tier 1 is the lowest, Tier 4 is the highest.  Re-reviewed the handwritten diagram done by the salesman and confirmed the Tier program that he said Wyndham Vacation Resorts was going to had Tier 1 as the high and Tier 3 as the low.  Am still trying to get more info on what this criter is.

The large majority of Wyndham Rewards hotel members are located in the USA and three brands represent 70% of the USA Wyndham Rewards hotel member properties: Ramada, Super 8, and Days Inn.

There are four tiers of hotel redemption levels for US domestic hotels.

Tier 1 = 6,000 points for a free hotel night
Tier 2 = 10,000 points for a free hotel night
Tier 3 = 14,000 points for a free hotel night
Tier 4 = 16,000 points for a free hotel night

Unless you already have sufficient Wyndham Rewards points to actually book a hotel stay, the member is unable to find out through the website to which of the four tiers a particular hotel belongs. The website will simply reply with a message to the member of insufficient points for a free night.

To get USA hotels redemption information for the vast majority of Wyndham Rewards hotel members requires a phone call. My phone call for Monterey area hotels revealed that Salinas has some Tier 2 hotels, but all the Wyndham Rewards member hotels for the Monterey Peninsula are Tier 3 and Tier 4. The hotels here locally are the same price as the Amsterdam Ramada.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 17, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Their is a Tier System under Wyndham Rewards, However, apparently Tier 1 is the lowest, Tier 4 is the highest.  Re-reviewed the handwritten diagram done by the salesman and confirmed the Tier program that he said Wyndham Vacation Resorts was going to had Tier 1 as the high and Tier 3 as the low.  Am still trying to get more info on what this criter is.



Please understand you, IMHO, are on a fool's mission! *WHY* in blue blazes are you try to understand what a pile of crap this salesperson (whose lips are moving) is slinging at you? He is NOT an expert - he owns nothing most likely (as he can rent stuff for $40/night or less as an employee IF he has the money to vacation or travel  --- most employees use that benefit when they are HOMELESS). It is SMOKE and MIRRORS design to confuse you and you are trying to research it with whom? 

Haven't you ever worked with someone who everybody KNOWS is does not shoot a 75 in golf, did not just win $300,000 on the scratch off and gave it to orphans for tax reason, or if you buy him a hamburger today, he will gladly buy you 2 next Tuesday? That person would have found a perfect career for themselves in selling timeshares.

Or as my grandmother would have said, "lay with dogs and you will get fleas".


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 17, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Please understand you, IMHO, are on a fool's mission! *WHY* ...
> 
> May be on a fools mission but I do have a vested interest in the new Tier System given I have 5 Myrtle Beach locations and stand to loss ARP and reservation priviledges during summer months.  Sorry if members of the group are not interested.  This will be the last update on the alleged new system.
> 
> ...


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Points are the driver - why would anyone buy an inflexible fixed week in a failed sys*

Just realize that ANY purchase from Wyndham retail is a loser from the day you sign on.  That they are now trying to tie up some of the resorts - and only the WAAM type or new construction of which there will be little to none for quite awhile - with some of the top weeks being in an out dated, old fashioned and failed fixed week type ownership does NOT impact the owners of the far more flexible & valuable Wyndham points. Ask those that were part of the last fixed week program Wyndham had about how THAT worked out for them (hint - not so good and most wish they had changed over to points when they could have back at the beginning of the points program).   If it's retail it's a bad deal and any new purchase direct from Wyndham - VIP, Tier X or Cesspool level is a guaranteed loss to the buyer. Ignore that simpe fact at risk to your own wallet.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 17, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> vacationhopeful said:
> 
> 
> > Talked to Old Town Alexandria, per Ali (Ali and Alex are different sales people both work for Jesse Vaughn)  The properties that are emerging as the Tier 1 resorts are National Harbor, Hawaii, Myrtle Beach (summer months) San Francisco, Bonnet Creek (the inside facility), New York and their may be more.
> ...


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 17, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> rrlongwell said:
> 
> 
> > People ARE interested so please ignore those that say otherwise.   The whole Tier BS is once again - like VIP in may ways - nothing but sales hype. You can safely ignore it (and should as it is retail only based for the most part right now - resales may be along soon ) as whatever you actually want to use will continue to be available in the points system. These other tiny fractions of use time being carved out will be grossly overpriced and far less able to obtain desirable and cross resort inventory than the sinmple, cheap points system already offers. Stay there, buy only resale aand ignore the bleating of the weasels and you'll do well.
> ...


----------



## toothlady (Feb 17, 2011)

*Tier*

So Myrtle Beach as a high Tier means that you can not book there in summer unless you purchased points there through Fairfield or Wyndham?  Or if you don't own some add on called the Tier system you can't book in summer?  I HATE change!!!


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 17, 2011)

toothlady said:


> So Myrtle Beach as a high Tier means that you can not book there in summer unless you purchased points there through Fairfield or Wyndham?  Or if you don't own some add on called the Tier system you can't book in summer?  I HATE change!!!



 No. If you have the points needed and the inventory is there you can reserve it. Period. There are a very few weeks being sold as "Tier 1" that are guaranteed, fixed summer time. But it's like an owner using ARP and only for the few of those weeks they actually sucker someone into buying. It is a non-factor and most likely always will be as the vast majority of weeks are and will remain in the far more flexible and reasonably (at resale) priced points system - no tiers involved! (except TEARS from those that get hoodwinked into buying under the grossy over priced "tier" system)


----------



## Explorer7 (Feb 17, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> timeos2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the post:  The outcome is that the Coorporate Direct System is not aware of the Tier System.  The Regional Offices in Myrtle Beach just confirmed the Tier System is in effect for Myrtle Beach, Washington D.C. Las Vegas and Orlando (Damon, office is in Westwinds in Myrtle Beach).  He indicated points could still be used in Tier One properties.
> ...


----------



## Explorer7 (Feb 17, 2011)

I bet that the Tiers as outlined have more to do with Non Wyndham owners ability to trade into the various Tiers on RCI...  As in International property trading equally with international property etc...


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 17, 2011)

Explorer7 said:


> I bet that the Tiers as outlined have more to do with Non Wyndham owners ability to trade into the various Tiers on RCI...  As in International property trading equally with international property etc...



Thank you, I was beginning to think I was imagining things as it related to the Tier 1 Sales Pitches I have been through.  If anyone else has sat through presentions that involved Tier 1 sales pitches, I am sure it would be of interest.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 19, 2011)

Am at Willamsburg Virgina this weekend.  The sales staff confirms the tier system exists.  They say the Hotel and Resort Groups have merged.  The only Resort that has been given Tier 1 status under the consolidated listing of the two groups is National Harbor.  He declined to give me a copy of the Resort Rankings.


----------



## learnalot (Feb 19, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Am at Willamsburg Virgina this weekend.  The sales staff confirms the tier system exists.  They say the Hotel and Resort Groups have merged.  The only Resort that has been given Tier 1 status under the consolidated listing of the two groups is National Harbor.  He declined to give me a copy of the Resort Rankings.



I suspect that the sales staff are creatively blending legitimate terminology from the Wyndham Rewards program (Tier 1, Tier 2, Tier 3 and Tier 4 hotels) with their timeshare two-step sales mumbo jumbo.  It has been our experience that most of the "information" presented in the sales presentations often derives from a kernel of truth in a pile of b.s...the kernel often having no relationship to the way it is being presented or represented.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 19, 2011)

That is what I am being to suspect, they apparently mix and match features from various programs etc.  That is what am actually reviewing to night on varous contracts with Wyndham Vacation Resorts.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 19, 2011)

learnalot said:


> I suspect that the sales staff are creatively blending legitimate terminology from the Wyndham Rewards program (Tier 1, Tier 2, Tier 3 and Tier 4 hotels) with their timeshare two-step sales mumbo jumbo.  It has been our experience that most of the "information" presented in the sales presentations often derives from a kernel of truth in a pile of b.s...the kernel often having no relationship to the way it is being presented or represented.



You learned well. There is enough easily confused pieces of fact stirred into an undecipherable steaming pile that the confused buyer has no idea what is actually being sold. It is by design.  

It's easy to buy low cost, resal points that will in fact hold the rights to get you virtually anywhere. Why mess around with these convoluted and non-guaranteed plans to get what can easily be done with points? Like any developer purchase it is a waste of time & bigger waste of money to deal with them. They are taking a hefty cut of whatever you pay for their own pocket - you get zero value for it - so why would you do it? They are super slick so best to avoid it entirely so they can't confuse you into a sale you'll regret.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 20, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> ... They are super slick so best to avoid it entirely so they can't confuse you into a sale you'll regret.



Has been my plan for awhile now. The "hangtag" girls are hired and rewarded for their penatration numbers (getting guests to the owners update) and that is the correct Wyndham term. I know these employees by name after years of going to the same resorts - and they will wimper, plead, and beg even to a female. 

My line to them is, you KNOW me, know I won't go, just figure out how to give me to the newbie instead of you being stuck with me on your list. You know better and you are smarter than the newbie ... make it their problem - boss can dock them for missing penatration.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 20, 2011)

Read over my recent disclosure regarding a package deal on the Towers on the Grove.  The disclosure statement on the Wyndham Plus program states that I can rent or borrow points equal to what I own.  I called reservations and they confrmed that I can borrow those kinds of points but only 90 days and less.  I cannot rent points over 90 days except to finish off a reservation that uses the last of my points for a use year.  I asked could I rent points even is I have more than enought points to cover the reservation.  He said yes, if it 90 days or less.  He said the points are 10 dollars per tousand unless they are rented through the on line system, then they are 8 dollars per thousand.


----------



## joel (Feb 26, 2011)

Explorer7 said:


> rrlongwell said:
> 
> 
> > I remember the first time I heard about the Tier System as explained above, however it was presented during multiple updates at multiple locations as a reason to consolodate my UDI deeds to the National Harbor so that I could have Tier 1 international trading power with RCI. I found after joining TUG that the sales pitch was a lie because I had no way of depositing points into RCI and designating them as "National Harbor" points. Whenever I made RCI deposits under the old system it was a crap shoot as to what kind of value/trading power I would get at any given time. I'm glad I did not fall for the sales pitch as it was presented to me at the time.
> ...


----------



## learnalot (Feb 26, 2011)

joel said:


> Explorer7 said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda of funny, but you dingbat resale Koolaid drinkers are soo paranoid about anything Wyndham sales people say.  Yes there are tiers, and the system started Nov 15, 2010.  It covers both Wyndham and RCI, but is mainly RCI.  Basically it's for people who actually paid big bucks for their timeshare.  Not too many cheap resales or Hawaii or Fiji out there.  But basically these types of timeshares have the highest power rating 60-50, or Tier 1 and it goes down from their.  The truth is over 65% of the resorts in RCI have less than a 20 power rating.  So no easy trades anymore with that cheap resale stuff.
> ...


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 26, 2011)

learnalot said:


> joel said:
> 
> 
> > Dingbat resale Koolaid drinkers???  Anyone care to guess what Joel does for a living? ...
> ...


----------



## learnalot (Feb 26, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> learnalot said:
> 
> 
> > Dingbat resale Koolaid drinkers???  Anyone care to guess what Joel does for a living? ...
> ...


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 26, 2011)

learnalot said:


> rrlongwell said:
> 
> 
> > learnalot said:
> ...


----------



## learnalot (Feb 26, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> learnalot said:
> 
> 
> > rrlongwell said:
> ...


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 26, 2011)

learnalot said:


> rrlongwell said:
> 
> 
> > learnalot said:
> ...


----------



## Explorer7 (Feb 26, 2011)

learnalot said:


> rrlongwell said:
> 
> 
> > learnalot said:
> ...


----------



## learnalot (Feb 26, 2011)

Explorer7 said:


> learnalot said:
> 
> 
> > rrlongwell said:
> ...


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 26, 2011)

joel said:


> Also CWA has a much better power rating when trading into RCI than an average single UDI resort.


Please explain!  

If I own CWA points (do you refer to Club Wyndham Access?) and deposit say 100K points from my account through the Wyndham portal to RCI, how are these points having a much better "power rating" than someone's deposit of 100K points obtained by resale?  

I believe that in that process points are points.  Where is the difference to be noted?

Please note that I am *not* a resale points owner and don't appreciate your name calling.  There is no mention (I can find) of "Tiers" anywhere in the article you referenced.


----------



## learnalot (Feb 26, 2011)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Please explain!
> 
> If I own CWA points (do you refer to Club Wyndham Access?) and deposit say 100K points from my account through the Wyndham portal to RCI, how are these points having a much better "power rating" than someone's deposit of 100K points obtained by resale?
> 
> ...



Cheryl,

THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE!  This is a salesman spouting sales spin.  When Wyndham points are deposited with RCI, Wyndham points are deposited with RCI.  Period.  End of story.  It makes no difference whether they are resale, developer, CWA (Club Wyndham Access), or UDI (Undivided Interest).  Nor does it matter at which Wyndham resort they are deeded.  I have sat through many sales pitches where they suggested that it did matter, but it does not!!  In fact, Wyndham specifically disallows owners from depositing a particular week or resort with RCI (fixed week owners being the exception).  Sales will tell you it matters because they want to SELL you something.  It doesn't matter.  

If you haven't already, read the rest of the posts in this thread.  I personally would not ask Joel to supply any additional "information"  - or people who stumble on this thread might think it's actually true.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 26, 2011)

learnalot said:


> If you haven't already, read the rest of the posts in this thread.  I personally would not ask Joel to supply any additional "information"  - or people who stumble on this thread might think it's actually true.



Well, I just think old Joely came stomping into our house with muddy shoes.  He ought to have to explain what he said.  Too bad he can't be held accountable for his lies here.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 27, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Cheryl,
> 
> THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE!  This is a salesman spouting sales spin.  When Wyndham points are deposited with RCI, Wyndham points are deposited with RCI.  Period.  End of story.  It makes no difference whether they are resale, developer, CWA (Club Wyndham Access), or UDI (Undivided Interest).  Nor does it matter at which Wyndham resort they are deeded.  I have sat through many sales pitches where they suggested that it did matter, but it does not!!  In fact, Wyndham specifically disallows owners from depositing a particular week or resort with RCI (fixed week owners being the exception).  Sales will tell you it matters because they want to SELL you something.  It doesn't matter.
> 
> If you haven't already, read the rest of the posts in this thread.  I personally would not ask Joel to supply any additional "information"  - or people who stumble on this thread might think it's actually true.



Well said. One of the beauties of the Wyndham points system mis that a point is a point - how you bought it (resale/retail) any so called "status" (various shades of nearly worthless VIP makes no difference) or "tier" (the latest of the sales bunk) - have ZERO impact on use/trade value.  A point is a point is a point. 

Best not to confuse readers - heaven knows the sales weasels will handle that - and make it absolutely clear that a point is a point. End of story.  If you believe anything else you've been duped.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 11, 2011)

Moved to top of list to respond to a recent post pertaining to Club Wyndham Access.  Suggest one of the moderators to combine the threads pertaining to Access.


----------

